# [LAR] Libya | road infrastructure /الطرق في اليبيا



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Libya
ليبيا
Libye​


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Random Pics
















































Border with Tunisia/La frontiere avec la Tunisie


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Tripoli Second Baypass Road
الطريق الدائري الثاني (At-tariq ad-da'eri as-sani)


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Random Pics


Italian-style directional signs, notice the red crescent instead of the red cross for the hospital. And is the green sign a motorway sign?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

italystf said:


> Italian-style directional signs, notice the red crescent instead of the red cross for the hospital. And is the green sign a motorway sign?


I think the motorway signs are blue because the blue signs are around Tripoli Bypass but the green ones are elsewhere. But the signs look italian.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio


----------



## kubam4a1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice thread, very interesting photos, thanks for posting!


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio
Towards Downtown/Vers la centre-ville/الي المرکز المدينة (Next 2 Images)








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio
Towards Benghazi/Vers Bengazi/الي بنغازي








Panoramio


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Panoramio
Tripoli-Khums Road/La route de Tripoli-Khoms/الطريق طرابلس-الخمس








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46819103








Panoramio








Panoramio


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

The only motorway project I could find:
1700 km long
Tunis Border-Tripoili (Trablos)-Benghazi


> Libya - Aerial Survey for the New Motorway Route from Al Marj to Tunis Border with Connection to Benghazi.
> 
> A significant project for conducting aerial survey of the New Motorway Route from Al Marj to Tunis Border with Connection to Benghazi was signed by Geomatics in Benghazi.
> 
> ...


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Libya appears to be the only country who uses directional signage chiefly in Arab only.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Libya appears to be the only country who uses directional signage chiefly in Arab only.


Yes I have also noticed that. Also one other interesting thing is that however their signs look italian, they use blue for motorway and green for other types of roads, unlike Italia.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

italystf said:


> Italian-style directional signs, notice the red crescent instead of the red cross for the hospital. And is the green sign a motorway sign?


While some of the signs looks German and British, even Moroccan...


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Norsko said:


> While some of the signs looks German and British, even Moroccan...


Isn't morrocan simillar to french.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

(Al)Khums (Khoms)/الخمس








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

*Khums-Zlitan Road
Route de Khoms-Zliten
الطريق الخمس-زليتن*








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42030821


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Zliten (Zlitan)/زلیتن








Panoramio








Panoramio








Panoramio


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Isn't morrocan simillar to french.


Old French


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Libya appears to be the only country who uses directional signage chiefly in Arab only.


Isn't that because it used to be pretty much closed country for foreigners? (which also weren't allowed to drive).


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Random Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are signs from Tunisia. First ones from the road between Medenine and border of Lybia. Last one from the border of Tunisia and Lybia on the Tunisian side.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

keber said:


> Isn't that because it used to be pretty much closed country for foreigners? (which also weren't allowed to drive).


It was part of politics of Gadhafi. Arabian is the official language of Libya and it wasn't allowed to use any other language anywhere. So it wasn't allowed to use Latin script also.

If you wanted to travel to Libya you had to translate your whole passport to Arabian by the official translator pointed out by Libyan embassy.
International driving licence was probably ok to use as it is in Arabian also.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

vatse said:


> It was part of politics of Gadhafi. Arabian is the official language of Libya and it wasn't allowed to use any other language anywhere. So it wasn't allowed to use Latin script also.
> 
> If you wanted to travel to Libya you had to translate your whole passport to Arabian by the official translator pointed out by Libyan embassy.
> International driving licence was probably ok to use as it is in Arabian also.


You needed Lybian plates sticked over yours too. I think all those signs will be replaced when (if) the country will open to tourism.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

vatse said:


> It was part of politics of Gadhafi. Arabian is the official language of Libya and it wasn't allowed to use any other language anywhere. So it wasn't allowed to use Latin script also.
> 
> If you wanted to travel to Libya you had to translate your whole passport to Arabian by the official translator pointed out by Libyan embassy.
> International driving licence was probably ok to use as it is in Arabian also.


This isn't so odd. the only odd thing about it is that the reference language is arabic. French and English speaking countries have the same policy for a long time.


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

In most Arab countries (maybe except the francophone countries), bilingual signs are only put up in the main cities. Go to the countryside and only Arabic is used.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Has the civil war led to (severe) damage to roads in Lybia ?
Have constructionworks stopped then and have some/all works proceeded yet ?


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

aswnl said:


> Has the civil war led to (severe) damage to roads in Lybia ?
> Have constructionworks stopped then and have some/all works proceeded yet ?


There weren't really many construction works going on, though the Libyan forumers would know better than myself.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

To my knowledge the roads haven't been damaged much in the civil war. It's a huge country with low population and a decent existing road network so we most likely won't see much new road construction go on.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Just before the troubles broke out, there was news about a cross-country motorway from Tunisia to Egypt.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

I remember that. Itay was supposed to help Libya make it. It was also a Benghazi-Trablus (Tripoli)-Tunis TGV project.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

NFZANMNIM said:


> I remember that. Itay was supposed to help Libya make it. It was also a Benghazi-Trablus (Tripoli)-Tunis TGV project.


Yes, it was part of that infamous and shameful friendship pact between Berlusconi and Gheddafi.
The African dictator wanted those project as "war riparation" for the crimes committed 70 years ago by fascist oppressors in the Italian colony.
Berlusconi was a Gheddafi ass licker just because of oil interests. Berlusconi government (that included Lega Nord) was strongly against imigration so they made an agreement to Gheddafi to send back to Lybia African immigrants who tried to flee to Italy by boat. So, those poor people ofter political asylum seeker from war-torn African regions were abandoned in the desert and let die.
And when Gheddafi went to Rome.and said he wanted to islamize Europe nobody said nothing. Italy was the only Western country whose autorities took part for the celebration of the 40 years of Gheddafi rule.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

anything new?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Salini Impregilo Group to Construct First Section Of Libyan Coastal Motorway for a total value Of €963 Million.*

Milan, August 12, 2013 - The Salini Impregilo Group, leader of a consortium of Italian companies including “La Società Italiana per CONDOTTE d’Acqua” “Impresa Pizzarotti & C.”and “Cooperativa Muratori & Cementisti - C.M.C” will construct the first section of the new Libyan coastal motorway for a total value of approximately €963 million. The Salini Impregilo Group has a 58% share in the contract, while the project will create 2,000 jobs.

The contract, financed by the Italian government, includes a performance bond of 2% and an advance of 15% equivalent to €145 million. This Italian investment and the wider contribution of Italian industrial expertise will play a key role in relaunching the economy and driving employment.

The new motorway will run across Libya for 1,700 kilometres, from the Tunisian border to the Egyptian border, and will be funded by the Italian government within the scope of the Friendship, Partnership and Cooperation Agreement signed with the Libyan government on 30 August 2008 in Benghazi.

The first section of the coastal motorway, to be constructed by the Salini Impregilo Group, will run for approximately 400 kilometres from the city of Marj to Emsaad, on the Egyptian border.
The most significant parts of the project include the construction of 12 bridges of 2.2 kilometres in length, 8 service areas and 6 parking areas.​
http://www.impregilo.it/en/salini-i...an-coastal-motorway-total-value-eu963-million


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Italian style road sign
















Kilometrage sign


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Lybia and Albania are possibly the only other countries (beside San Marino and Vatican for obvious reasons) to use Italian-style signage. However Lybia still uses yellow edge lines, that aren't used in Italy since 1993. Maybe colonial or post-colonial influence (Italy had strong bounds with Lybia well after its formal independence, until Gheddafi expelled all Italians citizens in 1970).


----------



## koszatek (Jun 10, 2005)

Some photos made by my father in 1979.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

I love that contrast, autostrada and then crossing a small lake by splash :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Wadi el Kuf Bridge*

The Wadi el Kuf Bridge is a high cable-stayed bridge in Eastern Libya, located near Al Bayda, approximately 150 kilometers northeast of Benghazi. Built in 1972, it was the highest cable-stayed bridge in the world until 2004. The bridge deck is located 172 meters above the valley floor.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Libya’s interim government reopens Mediterranean highway *
June 20, 2021
_Excerpt_

CAIRO (AP) — Libya’s interim authorities reopened on Sunday the Mediterranean coastal highway linking the country’s long-divided eastern and western cities, in the latest bid to reunite the territories after years of civil war.

The announcement comes three days ahead of an international conference on Libya that will be hosted by Germany and the United Nations in Berlin.

“I am so delighted to participate in the opening of this essential lifeline linking the east of our country to its west,” Libyan Prime Minister Prime Minister Abdul Hamid Dbeibah told a crowd that gathered as bulldozers were towing away rocks and sand dunes blocking the road.

More : Libya's interim government reopens Mediterranean highway


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

hkskyline said:


> * Libya’s interim government reopens Mediterranean highway *
> June 20, 2021
> _Excerpt_
> 
> ...


apparently after the road was symbolically opened, it was closed again


Libya Herald - Coastal Road reopening postponed for public until road is serviced and checkpoints installed
*Libya Herald - Coastal Road reopening postponed for public until road is serviced and checkpoints installed*
After yesterday’s hype over the reopening by Prime Minister Abd Alhamid Aldabaiba of the coastal road between Misrata and Sirte, linking western and eastern Libya, the 5+5 Joint Military Commission (JMC) said the road will not be open to the general public immediately.

The JMC said in their end-of-meeting statement that there are numerous parts of the road that are unsafe for civilians and need to be repaired. They also said there is a need to install and organize checkpoints.

There is growing suspicion that the road was conveniently and hurriedly reopened yesterday by the prime minister ahead of him flying off earlier today to the Berlin 2 conference on Libya. He stole their thunder in order to achieve a victory to take with him to Berlin – is the critics’ consensus.

Members of the JMC have confirmed to Libyan media outlets that the Khalifa Hafter side have reopened the road and that it is now under a joint operations room – a joint security force.


----------

